# 2019 Built Levo Expert FOR SALE. Too many extras, SAVE!



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Check it out in the classified forum, or PM me. Thanks!
https://forums.mtbr.com/classifieds...s-than-200-miles-xl-di2-dvo-save-1115145.html


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Why are you selling the bike?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I am buying a BMW K1600 GTL motorcycle and selling a few toys (for the time being) to cover the cost.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

You crack me up Gutch. At least it sold unlike your Focus! But that is a sweet backup for sure. At the price you sold it for you are one third of the way towards that 1600....


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Haha, so I sold the Focus and the Levo. BMW is in the garage. Another ebike coming soon... Get the shotgun out, we’re going duck hunting.


----------

